# First competition!



## smoke n my eye (Apr 19, 2010)

Kanadan and Myself participated in the 1st annual east vs west ultimate bbq showdown in wildomar CA this weekend. It was a great event. It was an IBCA sanctioned event, the catagories were Chiken, Brisket, pork ribs, pork butt, beef ribs, & Tri tip. They were 47 teams that participated, including Harry Soo the Slap yo' Daddy team, and Notley Que. Well any way to make a long story short, we placed 3rd in tri tip and 9th in beef ribs. We were just excited to called, we didnt set our expectations to high being our first event and all. We already entered our second event, in Rosarito, BC, Mexico. Ill have pics up soon, thanks for all the help we recieved it means alot.


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## marty catka (Apr 19, 2010)

to you!  Good luck repeating the walk in future comps!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice job, and congrats....


----------



## fire it up (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats on doing wello, especially 3rd in tri-tip.
Very impressive.


----------



## deltadude (Apr 19, 2010)

Smoke N my Eye, excellent first try, 3rd on Tri Tip, did you smoke or grill it?


----------



## caveman (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations for having the courage & the fortitude to compete.  & congrats for the placing.  Post that qview.  Oh.....& some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for your first competition.


----------



## bill in mn (Apr 19, 2010)

nice work.


----------



## smoke n my eye (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, i cant believe how exciting it was to be called especially with all the great teams that participated.


----------



## smoke n my eye (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks deltadude, and I smoked it until the internal temp was 145 then grilled it to put a good crust on it.


----------



## dburgette (Apr 20, 2010)

Give us a picture of your pit and meat!!!


----------



## bamafan (Apr 20, 2010)

Great Job! Been thinking about trying a local one just to get some feed back other than relatives and freinds. Need a few more smokes on the new smoker to try and tune it in.


----------



## smoke n my eye (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again every body, we have alot of pics. Im trying to figure out which ones to put up, its a tough choice i just want to put them all on. Anyway, they shoud be up later today.


----------



## smoke n my eye (Apr 22, 2010)

first turn in









Me on the left Joe in the middle kanadan on the right.


Thats it for now! Hope you all enjoyed the pics. im thinking about posting another thread documenting the ebtire night. It should be up soon. I cant wait until our next comp. We are already preparing for it.


----------



## caveman (Apr 22, 2010)

You look very intense there, just before you cut the beef & cutting those ribs. BTW, they looked perfect on that smoker!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The cut was on point. That chicken looked so wonderful. Great job well done. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Looking forward to the aftermath.


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats, I am hoping to compete in the future too.  I am planning on it being awhile though.  Hoping to find the right pit in the next year or so, and then competing after 9-10 years of practicing.  Waiting until our last rugrat is at least ing high school, if not college, so the wife and I can travel while I compete.


----------



## smoke n my eye (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks and that intense look i have is called exhaustion, also it was 90degrees and humid as heck. At that point i had been up for 35hrs straight.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 22, 2010)

Verry Nice turn in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I meet harry & notley out here for the Havabarbque contest. Real nice guys


----------



## smoke n my eye (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks and yeah both guys were great, we talked with Harry for a while and he gave a cutting demo where he showed how to cut your meat correctly for competition, which i missed but heard was very informative. I cant wait until our next comp!!!


----------

